# Don't post pictures of your own kids



## Boomn4x4 (Jan 4, 2011)

Okay, here is my rant for the day.

Please, don't post pictures of your children for C&C.  They are never good, and I feel really bad critiquing them. 

When you are photographing you own children, you become photo-stupid.  Everything you know goes out the window and the only thing you are concerened about is recording that "OMG... look at how cute he is talking on the phone to grandma" (I use that as an example because just last night, I shot 35 pictures of that very thing) adorable picture.  All you see is how adorable your child is.... never mind that the lighting is wrong, the DOF is wrong, the focus is wrong, the rule of thirds has been violated, and that your husband can be clearly seen in his stained whitey-tighties in the background.

If you here at this site to become more serious about photography, and really want to learn more, you are doing yourself a serious injustice by posting pictures of your own children.  Nobody is going to be brutally honest with you, and even if they are, you are just going to ignore them anyway because, "how could it be possible to take a bad picture of cute little Suzy".  If you really want to get better, the emotion you have with the subject is doing nothing but holding you back.  And if you are here just to have people say how cute your kid is... you are probably better off staying with Facebook.


----------



## Light Artisan (Jan 4, 2011)

.


----------



## Overread (Jan 4, 2011)

Um yah............. you are aware that this argument would be valid for almost any subject that the photographer has some form of emotional attachment to - including any photograph that they have taken?

Some people can take critical comments and others can't - just as some people have a skill with working critical comments and advice and others are hopeless at giving it (yes the advice might be right but delivery of said advice also has to be correct for it to be recieved )


----------



## MohaimenK (Jan 4, 2011)

can i post pictures of my cats? I want to go Pro!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jan 4, 2011)

for breakfast.


----------



## Boomn4x4 (Jan 4, 2011)

Overread said:


> Um yah............. you are aware that this argument would be valid for almost any subject that the photographer has some form of emotional attachment to


 
Absolutly, but the subject line for the thread didn't have enough room to type "or your dog, or your cat, or your wife, or your girlfriend, or your mom or your dad, or your college roomate that you fooled around with that one time but you were both drunk so it dosen't make you a lesbian"


----------



## Overread (Jan 4, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> for breakfast.


 
I prefer bacon myself :mrgreen:
but we don't have a bacon smilie



Boomn4x4 said:


> Overread said:
> 
> 
> > Um yah............. you are aware that this argument would be valid for almost any subject that the photographer has some form of emotional attachment to
> ...


 
So the upshot of your advice is - don't post any photos that you've taken yourself - which then hits the site rules of not posting photos that you don't own - which results in - -- --  a photo forum where you can't post any photos at all :mrgreen:

Well maybe you could post snapshots taken randomly - but then again since we are all going "serious" we can't be posting snapshots can we


----------



## Derosa (Jan 4, 2011)

I've been lurking for several weeks.  Fnally got the camera and am taking many photos.  Looking forward to posting some for feedback, so I am trying to get my post count up enough to do so. 

Sorry...can't buy your argument.  I don't think one's own children are different from any other subject.  It seems that *most* posters know what they are getting into when asking for CC.  As in the "real world" some know how to take it, other don't...and probably don't ask for more.

...now, stained tighty whities...that is another story entirely.


----------



## Geaux (Jan 4, 2011)

Mo and I have gotten some good comments regarding shots of our wives ... 

MrPink! posts some awesome shots of his child, along with others.  Maybe you should just say, "If you're going to post a shot, make it a great one.  One that's in focus, WB is great, dof is excellent, etc." .... oh wait, this is the Beginner's forum right?


----------



## Geaux (Jan 4, 2011)

Overread said:


> I prefer bacon myself :mrgreen:
> but we don't have a bacon smilie
> 
> [




Maybe a bacon emot should be added :O


----------



## RauschPhotography (Jan 4, 2011)

Everyone's going to have an emotional attachment to their photographs--otherwise I don't think we'd feel like sharing them. Obviously everyone's going to be taking pictures at their own skill level, but you don't _have_ to look at the thread. Art is subjective, and to each their own


----------



## MohaimenK (Jan 4, 2011)

Boomn4x4 said:


> Overread said:
> 
> 
> > Um yah............. you are aware that this argument would be valid for almost any subject that the photographer has some form of emotional attachment to
> ...



so according to you, I shouldn't post pix like these?? 











or just when she's on the phone and I'm sitting there w/ my camera...


----------



## o hey tyler (Jan 4, 2011)

Flawed argument is flawed. Sorry OP. 

Just sayin'.


----------



## Geaux (Jan 4, 2011)

MohaimenK said:


> Boomn4x4 said:
> 
> 
> > Overread said:
> ...




or these .....???

















????


----------



## Derrel (Jan 4, 2011)

MohaimenK said:


> can i post pictures of my cats? I want to go Pro!



YES! Do it! Let's see those cats Mo!!!


----------



## guitar guy (Jan 4, 2011)

or these!!!


----------



## CapM (Jan 4, 2011)

guitar guy said:


> or these!!!


Looks like you cropped off his body...


----------



## Boomn4x4 (Jan 4, 2011)

Overread said:


> So the upshot of your advice is - don't post any photos that you've taken yourself - which then hits the site rules of not posting photos that you don't own - which results in - -- -- a photo forum where you can't post any photos at all :mrgreen:


 

I was being sarcastic about the "or your dog, or your cat, or your wife, or your girlfriend, or your mom or your dad, or your college roomate that you fooled around with that one time but you were both drunk so it dosen't make you a lesbian" part...  If you have the same emotional connection to your son as you have for a picture of a football, then you have bigger problems.  

I don't know if any of you who are opposing me on this have little children or not, but if you don't then you have no idea how stupid you become when your kids are around...its bad.   Like I said... I took 35 pictures of my 18 month old walking around babbling on the phone to his grandma last night.


----------



## Geaux (Jan 4, 2011)

Boomn4x4 said:


> I don't know if any of you who are opposing me on this have little children or not, but if you don't then you have no idea how stupid you become when your kids are around...its bad.   Like I said... *I took 35 pictures of my 18 month old walking around babbling on the phone to his grandma last night.*




Make a new thread!


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jan 4, 2011)

How about triple the cuteness?


----------



## Overread (Jan 4, 2011)

Boomn4x4 said:


> I don't know if any of you who are opposing me on this have little children or not, but if you don't then you have no idea how stupid you become when your kids are around...its bad. Like I said... I took 35 pictures of my 18 month old walking around babbling on the phone to his grandma last night.


 
From what I have seen the potential is there for people to be just as "stupid" with regard to any photo that they have taken. From weddings to kids to pets to footballs. 
As said some people just don't emotionally disconnect from their photos and when they get crits (that often they ask for) they are not prepared to hear that their photo is not as perfect as they once thought it was. It's a learning curve and all "artists" who generally want to develop further have to go through the process - from painters to sculpters to builders and to photographers.


----------



## Light Artisan (Jan 4, 2011)

Boomn4x4 said:


> your college roomate that you fooled around with that one time but you were both drunk so it dosen't make you a lesbian


 
This I want pics of.


----------



## KAikens318 (Jan 4, 2011)

Boomn4x4 said:


> Okay, here is my rant for the day.
> 
> Please, don't post pictures of your children for C&C.  They are never good, and I feel really bad critiquing them.
> 
> ...




Uh oh.....Photo of my child!!!





Oh no!!! Another one!!!






Yup, I am totally photo stupid.

Honestly? Wow. I must say your post is thoroughly irritating. Just because it is a photo of your child doesn't mean that you are just going to take a snapshot and post it. Some of us do try to get that really great (technically not just emotionally) photo. And hey look, sometimes we can succeed. I have seen some gorgeous photos posted on this forum of people's children. Yes there are some that are less than perfect, but who are you to judge?


----------



## Geaux (Jan 4, 2011)

Well, here's another valid arguement by OP also .... "Post Processing is not PHOTOGRAPHY"

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...oto-gallery/208354-am-i-only-one-refuses.html

el oh el.


----------



## Overread (Jan 4, 2011)

That's it all these kids in the thread - its high time we had a cat!


----------



## Geaux (Jan 4, 2011)

I see your cat ... and raise you ... MY DOG


----------



## MichiganFarts (Jan 4, 2011)

I told my wife, before we had our first kid...

"I don't want to be one of those parents who are in denial of having an ugly baby, and everyone has to tell them how cute their ugly baby is just so that they don't feel bad!  So I'm telling you right now, if our baby is ugly, I'mma say it, and I'm gonna be proud of my ugly baby!"

Luckily, our baby was the cutest baby I or my wife has ever seen, and we've never had a photo taken of them that wasn't the absolutely best photo of a kid ever....so it wasn't a problem.


----------



## ajkramer87 (Jan 4, 2011)

I can see what you mean but also you cant group all of us into that parent with a camera mindset. Ive never posted a picture of my daughter for CC but that doesn't mean my shots of her are just snapshots.


----------



## Geaux (Jan 4, 2011)

very soft focus around the eyes ... cut off features ... typical of what the OP is talking about haha


----------



## KAikens318 (Jan 4, 2011)

I see your cat, and your dog, and I raise you a frog!!!


----------



## Boomn4x4 (Jan 4, 2011)

Overread said:


> From what I have seen the potential is there for people to be just as "stupid" with regard to any photo that they have taken. From weddings to kids to pets to footballs.
> As said some people just don't emotionally disconnect from their photos and when they get crits (that often they ask for) they are not prepared to hear that their photo is not as perfect as they once thought it was. It's a learning curve and all "artists" who generally want to develop further have to go through the process - from painters to sculpters to builders and to photographers.


 
From what I have seen, the potential is FAR greater when your own children are you subject.  They are so much more difficult to disconnect from.  And even if you CAN disconnect, people will be far less likely to critique becuse they don't want to hurt your feelings.    People have no problem pointing out flaws with an adult, or a landscape, or a car... but who feels comfortable putting down a picture of a baby?  So what good is that going to do you?


----------



## Overread (Jan 4, 2011)

Boomn4x4 said:


> And even if you CAN disconnect, people will be far less likely to critique becuse they don't want to hurt your feelings. People have no problem pointing out flaws with an adult, or a landscape, or a car... but who feels comfortable putting down a picture of a baby? So what good is that going to do you?


 
Why should anyone feel less comfortable about pointing out underexposure; white balance problems; focus errors etc.... when the subject is a baby as opposed to anything else?  They are, after all, just photos 


ps - I see your frog and a dog and I raise you a tit


----------



## MichiganFarts (Jan 4, 2011)

Boomn4x4 said:


> From what I have seen, the potential is FAR greater when your own children are you subject.  They are so much more difficult to disconnect from.  And even if you CAN disconnect, people will be far less likely to critique becuse they don't want to hurt your feelings.    People have no problem pointing out flaws with an adult, or a landscape, or a car... but who feels comfortable putting down a picture of a baby?  So what good is that going to do you?



You're not going to win Boom, because already we've seen some who have completely proven your point...and at the same time there's alot who have proven you wrong...

As long as you're critiquing the photo for what it is...and not saying...man that kid's got an ugly nose! or something...it should be fine.

And as a parent, I can tell you, I critique the pictures of my own kids even better...'cause as any parent, I want the best for my kids...and it the pics off a bit, I'll reshoot.  And if it's a snapshot, it's not going on the wall...it's going on my wife's facebook page.  Sometimes SHE puts them on the wall though...not my fault!


----------



## MohaimenK (Jan 4, 2011)

ok im going to take you all on and raise you an alligator!


----------



## Boomn4x4 (Jan 4, 2011)

Hair is messy, focus is on the shoulder.






Her left arm is cut off.... awkward pose






Picture frame in background is crooked, overall a distracting background






Dark, underexposed, soft focus... looks like point of focus is his feet.






Grossly under exposed, hand is cut off, poor lighting and focus.






That's just a great shot.


----------



## KAikens318 (Jan 4, 2011)

Boomn4x4 said:


> Hair is messy, focus is on the shoulder.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Well thanks for the compliment for the frog

So sorry we can't be the perfect photographer as you clearly are...*cough cough*


----------



## Boomn4x4 (Jan 4, 2011)

MichiganFarts said:


> ...and at the same time there's alot who have proven you wrong...


This is the Internet... I've never been wrong on the Internet.


----------



## robb01 (Jan 4, 2011)

LOL @ this thread


----------



## Boomn4x4 (Jan 4, 2011)

KAikens318 said:


> Well thanks for the compliment.


 
Well... except for the gnawed up finger nails.


----------



## Overread (Jan 4, 2011)

Hey the cat deserves crit too!!!

Also I see your aligator and raise you 





If you think little white rabbits are deadly you wait till you see what a white sheep can do!


----------



## MichiganFarts (Jan 4, 2011)

Boomn4x4 said:


> That's just a great shot.



Do you have some sort of emotional attatchment to frogs? ! ?  You shouldn't judge photo's of frogs, because you're obviously biased towards them.  The shot sucks!  The hands definately could use some moisturizer...and a full manicure.


----------



## MichiganFarts (Jan 4, 2011)

Boomn4x4 said:


> KAikens318 said:
> 
> 
> > Well thanks for the compliment.
> ...



Haha...you just had to put that in right while I was posting lol.


----------



## KAikens318 (Jan 4, 2011)

Overread said:


> Hey the cat deserves crit too!!!
> 
> Also I see your aligator and raise you
> 
> ...



I see your sheep and raise you a Lightning McQueen!!!


----------



## KAikens318 (Jan 4, 2011)

MichiganFarts said:


> Boomn4x4 said:
> 
> 
> > That's just a great shot.
> ...




First off, the shot does not suck. Secondly, he is a dude, his fingernails are going to be short, his hands are going to be rough. End of story. The point of the photo is the frog, not the guy's hand. Dbag of the week award goes to....Oh!! It's a tie!!!

(just sayin)


----------



## MichiganFarts (Jan 4, 2011)

KAikens318 said:


> First off, the shot does not suck. Secondly, he is a dude, his fingernails are going to be short, his hands are going to be rough. End of story. The point of the photo is the frog, not the guy's hand. Dbag of the week award goes to....Oh!! It's a tie!!!
> 
> (just sayin)



Sounds like it is a tie between the OP and the guy (or girl...not being assumptive like some) who can't spot an obviously disingenuous comment...


----------



## Boomn4x4 (Jan 4, 2011)

KAikens318 said:


> First off, the shot does not suck. Secondly, he is a dude, his fingernails are going to be short, his hands are going to be rough. End of story. The point of the photo is the frog, not the guy's hand. Dbag of the week award goes to....Oh!! It's a tie!!!
> 
> (just sayin)


 
Thanks for proving my point.  

Is the picture of a frog or of a dude?  Because if its of a frog... then why can't I stop staring and some dude's fingers that look like they just got pulled out of a meat grinder?

End of story.


----------



## reznap (Jan 4, 2011)

I mainly take pictures of my daughter.. she's the main reason I have the camera.

They're usually pretty well received here.


----------



## MichiganFarts (Jan 4, 2011)

Boomn4x4 said:


> Thanks for proving my point.
> 
> Is the picture of a frog or of a dude?  Because if its of a frog... then why can't I stop staring and some dude's fingers that look like they just got pulled out of a meat grinder?
> 
> End of story.



I just don't see the frog photo being improved by using delicate lady fingers...I actually think it's better with "less than perfect" man hands...


----------



## ajkramer87 (Jan 4, 2011)

I posted the wrong picture. Ill leave up though to prove the op point.


----------



## KAikens318 (Jan 4, 2011)

MichiganFarts said:


> KAikens318 said:
> 
> 
> > First off, the shot does not suck. Secondly, he is a dude, his fingernails are going to be short, his hands are going to be rough. End of story. The point of the photo is the frog, not the guy's hand. Dbag of the week award goes to....Oh!! It's a tie!!!
> ...




How are you supposed to tell on the internet? You can't. That to me looks like a snide comment. If it is not a snide comment towards the photo and more towards the OP, I'm sorry.


----------



## MichiganFarts (Jan 4, 2011)

KAikens318 said:


> MichiganFarts said:
> 
> 
> > KAikens318 said:
> ...


It's ok, I probably just didn't add enough ?!?!?! in a row to show my exaggeration...and you're right, it is hard to tell lol...


----------



## reznap (Jan 4, 2011)

Okay, here is my rant for the day.

Please, don't post pictures of your pets for C&C.  They are never good, and I feel really bad critiquing them. 

When you are photographing you own pets, you become photo-stupid.   Everything you know goes out the window and the only thing you are  concerened about is recording that "OMG... look at how cute he is sitting on the couch with his toy" (I use that as an example because just  last night, I shot 35 pictures of that very thing) adorable picture.   All you see is how adorable your dog or cat is.... never mind that the  lighting is wrong, the DOF is wrong, the focus is wrong, the rule of  thirds has been violated, and that your kids can be clearly seen in their diapers in the background.

If you're here at this site to become more serious about photography, and  really want to learn more, you are doing yourself a serious injustice by  posting pictures of your own pets.  Nobody is going to be brutally  honest with you, and even if they are, you are just going to ignore them  anyway because, "how could it be possible to take a bad picture of cute  little Fido".  If you really want to get better, the emotion you have  with the subject is doing nothing but holding you back.  And if you are  here just to have people say how cute your dog or cat is... you are probably  better off staying with Facebook.


----------



## KAikens318 (Jan 4, 2011)

MichiganFarts said:


> KAikens318 said:
> 
> 
> > MichiganFarts said:
> ...




Lol that's better


----------



## RealityCaptured (Jan 4, 2011)

This entire thread makes me :lmao:

Any type of art, be it photography, painting, drawing, music, whatever, is completely subjective to the viewer. Everyone has a different point of view and different opinions of the same shot. "Rules" of photography, and I use that term _extremely_ loosely, were meant to be broken. 

OP, it's sad that this is your view point. I've never lurked photo boards or shown other photographers my work because I've always had a feel this is the response I would get. Lurking here has shown me otherwise, until now. Will I never post again for fear of your input? Hell no, but it's the point that others may care more about what you have said in this post than I do.




KAikens318 said:


> Yes there are some that are less than perfect, but who are you to judge?



This also makes me laugh. He, along with all forum board members, are the ones to judge when you, or any other member, asks for C&C


----------



## Boomn4x4 (Jan 4, 2011)

KAikens318 said:


> How are you supposed to tell on the internet? You can't. That to me looks like a snide comment. If it is not a snide comment towards the photo and more towards the OP, I'm sorry.


 
So criticism of your photography leads to personal attacks and insults???

And I'm the Dbag?  :lmao:


----------



## Geaux (Jan 4, 2011)

Boomn4x4 said:


> Hair is messy, focus is on the shoulder.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




All this critique from a guy who takes a shot like this ...






...Says it has potential and needs help editing it.

Personally, it'd never make it off my camera and deleted on the spot.


----------



## MohaimenK (Jan 4, 2011)

I hate hypocrite people 

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/photography-beginners-forum-photo-gallery/204239-messy-kids.html

and you're wrong about the focus being on her shoulder...stray hair is what u call messy? ok sure. 

anyway g' luck to you


----------



## MichiganFarts (Jan 4, 2011)

MohaimenK said:


> I hate hypocrite people
> 
> http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/photography-beginners-forum-photo-gallery/204239-messy-kids.html
> 
> ...



HOLY CRAP!  Someone's just got BUSTED! lol...

Nice work MohaimenK...I love a good drama!


----------



## MichiganFarts (Jan 4, 2011)

Boomn4x4 said:


> So criticism of your photography leads to personal attacks and insults???
> 
> And I'm the Dbag?  :lmao:



I already gave them a pass...it is hard to tell..and yeah you are the Dbag...

At least THEY were cool enough to own up to their wrong assumption...

I have a feeling you're just going to remain a Dbag even after being OUTED!


----------



## twoboysnmygirl (Jan 4, 2011)

I may never really ever become an outstanding photographer then b/c almost every shot from children to landscape usually has some emotional connection or feeling to it.  It's WHY I take the shot the way I do.  Of course the technical side matters or I would have a blurry, underexposed, noisy mess, but there must be a balance of the two.  Just having a technically perfect shot is NOT art in my book, it must convey something deeper for me.


----------



## MohaimenK (Jan 4, 2011)

MichiganFarts said:


> I have a feeling you're just going to remain a Dbag even after being OUTED!



hah you stole my line! but as long as it's been said I am happy with that :mrgreen:


----------



## mjhoward (Jan 4, 2011)

MohaimenK said:


> I hate hypocrite people
> 
> http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/photography-beginners-forum-photo-gallery/204239-messy-kids.html
> 
> ...



Aw snap! 

Quoted before it gets deleted!



Boomn4x4 said:


> ....so the messy face thread yesterday got me  thinking..... So I took a few shots at dinner last night.  What are your  thoughts.


----------



## kelbow (Jan 4, 2011)

Wouldn't you think that taking photos of your children would be good practice? Having a camera aroud your neck taking photos of a subject you have very easy access to is much more preferable to not taking photos at all. Sure, snap a photo of your kid. You gain nothing from choosing not to.


----------



## kundalini (Jan 4, 2011)

2 hours, 64 replies, 24 members & guests ATM, 474 views.

Does this mean this is a hot topic?


----------



## KAikens318 (Jan 4, 2011)

MohaimenK said:


> I hate hypocrite people
> 
> http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/photography-beginners-forum-photo-gallery/204239-messy-kids.html
> 
> ...



Why does the Maury Povich show come to mind here???

You know, after the girl has just found out that the dude is NOT the father, and he is jumping around screaming "Yeah!!! Yeah!!! I told you!!! You was wrong!!!!!!!! YEAAAAAAAAAH"

Lol, I don't know why, just seems like one of those Maury outburst moments.


----------



## Overread (Jan 4, 2011)

kundalini said:


> 2 hours, 64 replies, 24 members & guests ATM, 474 views.
> 
> Does this mean this is a hot topic?


 
naw just 24 bored members :lmao:
Oh and a colourful frog


----------



## MichiganFarts (Jan 4, 2011)

mjhoward said:


> Quoted before it gets deleted!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The photo's my wife throws on FB are BETTER than the ones you put up for C&C LOL!! 

I wished I had hit the focus on this one...


----------



## OrionsByte (Jan 4, 2011)

There's a difference between posting _snapshots_ of kids and pets, and posting _deliberate photographs_ of kids and pets.  I'm still learning, and in order to learn I have to practice.  When I'm sitting at home pondering f/stops and lighting setups, the most readily available test subjects are my wife, my daughter, and my cat.

I take snapshots of them too, but I don't post them for C&C because I know they're just snapshots.  The ones where I really took time to set up, really thought out the exposure, got out the light stand and umbrellas, etc. though - those are the ones I post for C&C.

If you're assertion is that kids and pets don't make good test subjects, how is someone supposed to learn, especially if what they're really interested in is portraits?  I'm pretty sure the neighbors would get creeped out if I kept going over there to take pictures of _their_ daughter...

Deliberate:





Snapshot:





Deliberate (though opportunistic):





Snapshot:

_Uh... I don't seem to have any snapshots of my cat up on my Picasa albums, so just pretend you see a picture with a white cat sleeping somewhere unusual with a bunch of distracting crap in the background._
:mrgreen:


----------



## MohaimenK (Jan 4, 2011)

kundalini said:


> 2 hours, 64 replies, 24 members & guests ATM, 474 views.
> 
> Does this mean this is a hot topic?



and it's getting even hotter! (now with 30 members viewing this)


----------



## mwcfarms (Jan 4, 2011)

Wow, this is ridiculous. Boom did you just get up this morning and say hmmm what can I post to get people up in arms. 

I get what your saying about the trend of snapshots but your argument depends on the circumstances and in some cases you've been proven wrong.


----------



## Destin (Jan 4, 2011)

Man why do I always get to these threads when the fun is just about over 

Oh well. Gimme some of that popcorn.. errr bacon. Can we eat the frog's legs? I hear they taste like chicken :lmao:


----------



## Geaux (Jan 4, 2011)

MichiganFarts said:


> The photo's my wife throws on FB are BETTER than the ones you put up for C&C LOL!!
> 
> I wished I had hit the focus on this one...




Oh man :lmao: .... only thing that came to mind was this:  *In Zombie Voice (whatever that is)* "BRAAAAIIIIIINNNNNSSSSSSS"


----------



## mishele (Jan 4, 2011)

I had to join in the fun!!! Please tell me how cute he is!!!


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jan 4, 2011)

Thats why I wake up at 4:45 am MST to check TPF Destin!



OK I lied.. I have to wake up that early to feed the girls.


----------



## mishele (Jan 4, 2011)

This was a January fools  post........but still fun....lol


----------



## MohaimenK (Jan 4, 2011)

Schwettylens said:


> OK I lied.. I have to wake up that early to feed the girls.



Kindda feel lucky I don't have kids cuz of that but believe you me, when I do in the next few years I'm bumping this thread!


----------



## Destin (Jan 4, 2011)

Schwettylens said:


> Thats why I wake up at 4:45 am MST to check TPF Destin!
> 
> 
> 
> OK I lied.. I have to wake up that early to feed the girls.



Haha. I stay up until that late on TPF, and nothing ever happens so I go to bed. When I wake up at 11 I'm wayyy behind. Screw when I need to sleep for work. I'm changing my schedule to fit TPF!!


----------



## Stradawhovious (Jan 4, 2011)

I just got back from taking a bunch of photos.

What did I miss? :mrgreen:


----------



## MohaimenK (Jan 4, 2011)

Stradawhovious said:


> I just got back from taking a bunch of photos.
> 
> What did I miss? :mrgreen:



hopefully it wasn't of your kids, wife, grandma, parents, dog, cat, ummm...and some other stuff on his list (see page 2 for the list) or else Boomn4x4 is going to be pissed off!  

............ok


----------



## Stradawhovious (Jan 4, 2011)

MohaimenK said:


> Stradawhovious said:
> 
> 
> > I just got back from taking a bunch of photos.
> ...


 
Well they were.  All of them.  Kids, Dog, Cat, Grandma and Mail-carrier..... But None of them are any good.  When I was taking them I became photo-stupid, and lost all coherency.  The lighting is wrong, the DOF is wrong, the focus is wrong, the rule of thirds has been violated, and my to be wife can be clearly seen in her stained whitey-tighties in the background.

They turned out great, but I fear that the folks here will be incapable of proper feedback because they won't want to hurt my feelings.  After all, who could take a bad snapshot of my precious little Hank? 

I have decided that these photos are better suited to Facebook, so I started an account there and posted them.

:mrgreen:


----------



## MichiganFarts (Jan 4, 2011)

I fear we might not see Boom for a few days now...and he was such a fun guy.


----------



## Stradawhovious (Jan 4, 2011)

MichiganFarts said:


> I fear we might not see Boom for a few days now...and he was such a fun guy.


 
Two thoughts on this post.

Number 1..... I'm sure he had to have known that the OP would have been wildly unpopoular with the masses.... especially with all the folks here that post pics of their kids..... many of which are very good, and others that belong in the BEGINNERS FORUM for those trying to get bettter. I would hope that he would be able to take the criticism of his post the same way others take criticism of their photos. With a grain of salt, a little humility, a little understanding and a little laughter. Besides, he makes some good points, but the method of delivery seemed a little coarse.

Number 2..... This is the intratubes. If you can't stand the smell, don't clog the tubes. 

(Man I hope that last colloquialism sticks.....)


Unless you were being facetious...........


----------



## MichiganFarts (Jan 4, 2011)

Stradawhovious said:


> Unless you were being facetious...........



Is that where you just say things that you don't mean to invoke a humorous response?

Because I don't do that ever.  I don't think there's any place for it.


----------



## Stradawhovious (Jan 4, 2011)

MichiganFarts said:


> Is that where you just say things that you don't mean to invoke a humorous response?
> 
> Because I don't do that ever. I don't think there's any place for it.


 
Good.  I can't stand people like that.


----------



## phiya (Jan 4, 2011)

All of your kids are cute, but my puppy steals the show!   







Oh Noes!!1!!111!?  Did I violate the RULE OF THIRDS?!?!?


----------



## Boomn4x4 (Jan 4, 2011)

Geaux said:


> All this critique from a guy who takes a shot like this ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
What's wrong? Can't handle the crituque... I can... that is a ****ty picture.... not hurting my feelings. If you scroll down a few lines in that thread, you will be quick to see that I admitted it months ago. 



MohaimenK said:


> I hate hypocrite people
> 
> http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/photography-beginners-forum-photo-gallery/204239-messy-kids.html
> 
> ...


 
You posted those pictures like you thought they were prefect, they were not. Why not just accept that fact, agree to it, and move on? Oh, I know why... because your emotional attachment to those photos has blinded you... My point, once again, proven. Thanks!!!



MichiganFarts said:


> HOLY CRAP! Someone's just got BUSTED! lol...
> 
> Nice work MohaimenK...I love a good drama!


 
Busted??? What did you bust me on? The fact that at one point in time, I was guilty of the samething I'm commenting on now? What's wrong with learning from my mistakes? How is that a 'busting'? I shouldn't have posted that picture of my son... it is the exact same crap I'm talking about now.



kelbow said:


> Wouldn't you think that taking photos of your children would be good practice? Having a camera aroud your neck taking photos of a subject you have very easy access to is much more preferable to not taking photos at all. Sure, snap a photo of your kid. You gain nothing from choosing not to.


 
No, I don't think that its good practice.... When taking my pictures of my son, I find that I have blinders up. I have no problem taking a picture of a rock and saying, "That picture is crap"... but it isn't so easy doing that to a picture of my son.



mwcfarms said:


> Wow, this is ridiculous. Boom did you just get up this morning and say hmmm what can I post to get people up in arms.
> 
> I get what your saying about the trend of snapshots but your argument depends on the circumstances and in some cases you've been proven wrong


 
Yeah, that has a good deal to do with it, who dosen't enjoy a thread like this. I'd be lying if I said I haven't been around the Internet long enough to know how to get people's panties in a bunch.  But regardless, its still a legitimate point, and I'll stand by it. If you are looking to improve on your photography, its best to not do so using pictures of your children. You aren't going to get brute honestly from the critiques because its just dosen't feel right doing it to someone's kid and even if you do, the emotional connection you have to your kid is going to get in the way of you appropriatly receiving that critique. 



MichiganFarts said:


> I fear we might not see Boom for a few days now...and he was such a fun guy.


 
Why not? You don't think I'm skeered of the Internets people do you? Besides, wouldn't be awefull hypocritical, spineless, and chicken **** of me to start a thread about criqitue, and then run for the hills when a few Intenet jockys critique make fun of me? :lmao: Bring it on... I put my big boy pants on today.


----------



## o hey tyler (Jan 4, 2011)




----------



## phiya (Jan 4, 2011)

phiya said:


> All of your kids are cute, but my puppy steals the show!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Let me critique before OP comes back to do it for me.  Background is distracting, looks like you miss focused on the eyes, puppy in middle of frame, left front paw is underexposed, stupid expression on his face, and seriously wtf is in his mouth?!? Try taking pictures where he's smiling, freaking noob.


----------



## vtf (Jan 4, 2011)

CapM said:


> guitar guy said:
> 
> 
> > or these!!!
> ...


 
:lmao:

[/quote]and that your husband can be clearly seen in his stained whitey-tighties in the background....[/QUOTE]

Classic


----------



## Genka81 (Jan 4, 2011)

Geaux said:


> Mo and I have gotten some good comments regarding shots of our wives ...
> 
> MrPink! posts some awesome shots of his child, along with others.  Maybe you should just say, "If you're going to post a shot, make it a great one.  One that's in focus, WB is great, dof is excellent, etc." .... oh wait, this is the Beginner's forum right?



My thoughts exactly! We are in a Beginner's forum here, so we are learning/practicing on things surrounding us.  That includes our babies, nephews, nieces, wives, husbands,pets, toys lying around the house.  Come on guy... if you don't want to see this stuff maybe you should go to the advanced forum... not the one where people are learning. 

BTW Mo & Geaux.... I love those photos!


----------



## Stradawhovious (Jan 4, 2011)

Boomn4x4 said:


> When taking my pictures of my son, I find that I have blinders up. I have no problem taking a picture of a rock and saying, "That picture is crap"... but it isn't so easy doing that to a picture of my son..


 
Ah I see, you have observed shortcomings in your own photography regarding specific subjects, so naturally, *everyone* else MUST have the same limitations. I get it now. 




Stradawhovious said:


> I would hope that he would be able to take the criticism of his post the same way others take criticism of their photos. With a grain of salt, a little humility, a little understanding and a little laughter.


 

Or not..... :lmao:


----------



## MichiganFarts (Jan 4, 2011)

Boomn4x4 said:


> Busted??? What did you bust me on? The fact that at one point in time, I was guilty of the samething I'm commenting on now? What's wrong with learning from my mistakes? How is that a 'busting'? I shouldn't have posted that picture of my son... it is the exact same crap I'm talking about now.



You're busted for making a big deal about it, and not revealing your own fault yourself....that's exactly what busted is. 

If you had revealed it yourself, well knowing that you had made the same mistake,you could have A. not looked like a dbag, and B. shown that you actually have experience that you learned from.

Instead, you just look like a fool.


----------



## Boomn4x4 (Jan 4, 2011)

Genka81 said:


> [Come on guy... if you don't want to see this stuff maybe you should go to the advanced forum... not the one where people are learning.


 
You are missing the point... I don't mind seeing them.  My point is, I don't like critiquing them... it just feels wrong.  And I'm sure I'm not the only one that is holding back with some negative comments towards someone who obviously (and rightfully so) thinks their photo is adorable.

I stand firm... If you want an honest critique, and you want critique that will be easy to accept...Don't post pictures of your children.


----------



## Boomn4x4 (Jan 4, 2011)

MichiganFarts said:


> Boomn4x4 said:
> 
> 
> > Busted??? What did you bust me on? The fact that at one point in time, I was guilty of the samething I'm commenting on now? What's wrong with learning from my mistakes? How is that a 'busting'? I shouldn't have posted that picture of my son... it is the exact same crap I'm talking about now.
> ...


 
So, is this foolish D-bag right or wrong?  Because after all those popmous insults and personal attacks, it almost sounds like you are saying that I have a point?


----------



## OrionsByte (Jan 4, 2011)

Boomn4x4 said:


> And I'm sure I'm not the only one that is holding back with some negative comments towards someone who obviously (and rightfully so) thinks their photo is adorable.



Hmm, interesting... maybe you're having trouble knowing the difference between "negative comments" and "constructive criticism"?


----------



## vtf (Jan 4, 2011)

I have no problems C&Cing them, but when they are perfect what can you do?
This is over the top cuteness.


----------



## Dao (Jan 4, 2011)

I post this photo.  I like it because of the emotion of the cow.  But others may say, the background is distracting, composition could be better, butt got cut off ....

But I still like this photo no matter what other people think.

BTW, that cow is not my kid, just so you know.    He/she is from St. Louis Zoo.

My point is,  some people ask for C&C but they will defend their work no matter what the subject in the photo is.


----------



## Canon AE-1 (Jan 4, 2011)

Now this is a Photo! Look at the bright reds, blues and yellows. The trees are great and in the proper position (rule of thirds), the horiz red streaks really depict life to the scene, great blue sky for clarity and a great shot of the Ant shows how one can really bring out the Artisan in us all. :waiting:


----------



## OrionsByte (Jan 4, 2011)

Dao said:


> My point is,  some people ask for C&C but they will defend their work no matter what the subject in the photo is.



And that's actually where Boom has a point - if people are going to defend their photos so vehemently, why bother submitting them for C&C at all?

Around here (or any internet forum in general) you have to learn to extract the tidbits of good advice out of the comments people give you, whether they were worded tactfully or not.  If you're not ready to accept criticism (of any kind!) then you shouldn't post your shots for C&C, _regardless of the subject matter._


----------



## Canon AE-1 (Jan 4, 2011)

Oh YEAH!


----------



## Dao (Jan 4, 2011)

OrionsByte said:


> Dao said:
> 
> 
> > My point is,  some people ask for C&C but they will defend their work no matter what the subject in the photo is.
> ...




But that has nothing to do with my kids,  your kids or a family member.  

hum .. Let me re-read the whole thread again, I thought OP means try not to post photos with family member(s) (esp one's own kids) for CC because of the emotion attached with subject who is a family member will blind the photographer.


----------



## CapM (Jan 4, 2011)

Canon AE-1 said:


> Oh YEAH!



I can't seem to get EXIF data on this one...


----------



## MichiganFarts (Jan 4, 2011)

Boomn4x4 said:


> So, is this foolish D-bag right or wrong?  Because after all those popmous insults and personal attacks, it almost sounds like you are saying that I have a point?



You're going to have to explain what right or wrong has to do with being a d-bag?

You were being sharply critical of something you yourself were doing not so long ago, and acted like everyone should stop doing such, just because YOU supposedly learned it?

The fact that you stopped posting pics of your kids only shows you learned you can't handle it, not that you learned anything by it.  

See people like me are more critical of pics we take of our kids, just because we want the best for them.  And if there's something wrong with a photo of my kid, I'll find it....and if I didn't find it, I'll welcome anyone who can.

So I guess if I were anything like you, I'd suggest you just stop taking pictures of your kid at all, because you don't meet up to my standards.


----------



## mishele (Jan 4, 2011)

Canon AE-1 said:


> Oh YEAH!



:thumbup::thumbup: On the shirt!!! :lmao:


----------



## OrionsByte (Jan 4, 2011)

Dao said:


> OrionsByte said:
> 
> 
> > Dao said:
> ...



Right.  We're on the same page here, but I think you're misunderstanding me.  I'll paraphrase the OP's post with my own spin, which is in glorious technicolor:

If people are too emotionally attached to photographs of their kids, they should not post them for C&C because they will not be open-minded with respect to criticism.

So I was just saying that you should be ready for whatever comments you get on _anything_ you post.


----------



## Canon AE-1 (Jan 4, 2011)

Oh crap, does the Star Wars date the photo? Damn! LOL>


----------



## MichiganFarts (Jan 4, 2011)

OrionsByte said:


> And that's actually where Boom has a point - if people are going to  defend their photos so vehemently, why bother submitting them for  C&C at all?



Unfortunately, that point was not Boom's point.  His suggestion was that  people stop all together, not that they bone up and take it when it comes to pics  of their kids.

Had he made a statement closer to yours, then he would have gotten more credit in here I think.


----------



## vtf (Jan 4, 2011)

CapM said:


> Canon AE-1 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh YEAH!
> ...


 
Seems alittle oof plus have your subjects wear something other that faded t-shirts with pictures. Remember no posting of kid's picture unless over-the-top cuteness is present.
Sorry Im feeling squirrelly today.


----------



## mjhoward (Jan 4, 2011)

Boomn4x4 said:


> You are missing the point... I don't mind seeing them.  My point is, I don't like critiquing them... it just feels wrong.



Then don't critique them.  Problem solved.  Get over yourself.


----------



## OrionsByte (Jan 4, 2011)

MichiganFarts said:


> OrionsByte said:
> 
> 
> > And that's actually where Boom has a point - if people are going to  defend their photos so vehemently, why bother submitting them for  C&C at all?
> ...



That's true.  He also said that he doesn't like it when people post them because he feels bad about commenting on them, to which I propose a simple solution: don't comment on them.  Let the rest of us take care of it.  :mrgreen:


----------



## OrionsByte (Jan 4, 2011)

mjhoward said:


> Boomn4x4 said:
> 
> 
> > You are missing the point... I don't mind seeing them.  My point is, I don't like critiquing them... it just feels wrong.
> ...



Aww, beat me to it by thaaaat much.


----------



## Canon AE-1 (Jan 4, 2011)

Like the Star Wars huh? LOL, here is one for C&C. Wearing a Star Trek shirt (cant see the ST emblem) playing with Space 1999 models.


----------



## Boomn4x4 (Jan 4, 2011)

MichiganFarts said:


> You're going to have to explain what right or wrong has to do with being a d-bag?


  No, I don't... You have taken it upon yourself to justify my douschbagery... I could care less about your opinion of me.  What I do care about is if you agree with me or not.... Do you believe that people will give the same unbiased critique towards a picture of someone's child as they would a rock?  And do you believe that a photographer will be able recieve critique just as well with a rock as they would their child?




MichiganFarts said:


> You were being sharply critical of something you yourself were doing not so long ago, and acted like everyone should stop doing such, just because YOU supposedly learned it?


Again, it appears as though you are agreeing with me.  If so, I fail to understand why you are using my past to devalidate something you agree with.



MichiganFarts said:


> The fact that you stopped posting pics of your kids only shows you learned you can't handle it, not that you learned anything by it.


You are right... I can't handle it.  It hurts me to have my son criticized, is that wrong of me?  And in response, I have a hard time criticizing other's children.  Bottom line... even if you can handle it, even if you can look past it all... you aren't going to get the honesty you are looking for.


----------



## Canon AE-1 (Jan 4, 2011)

vtf said:


> CapM said:
> 
> 
> > Canon AE-1 said:
> ...



LMAO, well, it's not my subject it's me! The shirt was new. Prolly the lighting and the 35mm camera that makes it look faded remember it's 1977 or there abouts. Cuteness?? This is the Epitome of Cuteness! Ha Ha Ha.


----------



## vtf (Jan 4, 2011)

Canon AE-1 said:


> Like the Star Wars huh? LOL, here is one for C&C. Wearing a Star Trek shirt (cant see the ST emblem) playing with Space 1999 models.


Isnt that model from "Moon 1" tv series. I can remember the actual name but I'll pull out my starlog mags and see if I can find it. Star Trek rules:thumbup:
Some Spock haircut.


----------



## CapM (Jan 4, 2011)

Canon AE-1 said:


> Like the Star Wars huh? LOL, here is one for C&C. Wearing a Star Trek shirt (cant see the ST emblem) playing with Space 1999 models.



I like the watermark on the top.


----------



## Fangman (Jan 4, 2011)

I expect that others walk into the same problem I have - looking at images (in my case grandchildren) as a photographer - following rules possibly with thoughts of enlarging to suit club competition and the shots wives and grandmothers expect recording the occasion - getting spoken to severely when I have cropped out, desaturated, blurred etc.  what I considered distracting backgrounds.


----------



## Canon AE-1 (Jan 4, 2011)

vtf said:


> Canon AE-1 said:
> 
> 
> > Like the Star Wars huh? LOL, here is one for C&C. Wearing a Star Trek shirt (cant see the ST emblem) playing with Space 1999 models.
> ...



THe model is an Eagle from Space 1999. Early 70's. Toys I Wish I Still Had #4: Space: 1999 Eagle Transporter


----------



## vtf (Jan 4, 2011)

Canon AE-1 said:


> vtf said:
> 
> 
> > Canon AE-1 said:
> ...


 
Yeah I found it, with Martin Landau and Barbara Bain. I watched that.


----------



## MichiganFarts (Jan 4, 2011)

Boomn4x4 said:


> MichiganFarts said:
> 
> 
> > You're going to have to explain what right or wrong has to do with being a d-bag?
> ...



I won't get the honesty from you, but trust me, I'm there's plenty of people here who will have no problem telling me what's wrong with pics of my kids.

And I'm not agreeing with you.  I agree that people should bone up and take it if they ask for it, which is NOT what you said...where did I say people should stop posting pics of their kids?  really, show me if you're going to persist...but don't take credit for something you did not bring up really...

Also, people aren't being critical of your kid if they're judging a pic with your kid in it...get over yourself...the world don't revolve around you, or your kid.  (Or my kid, and I wouldn't expect it to)


----------



## Derrel (Jan 4, 2011)

Oops! I posted a picture of my own kid!


----------



## Derosa (Jan 4, 2011)

Damn, this is a fun forum.  You folks rock...hard to get any work done, but...

(sorry, don't think I am doing the quotes correctly)

 "And do you believe that a photographer will be able recieve critique just as well with a rock as they would their child?"

Yess!!...an open-minded one who is interested in improving technique.


"It hurts me to have my son criticized, is that wrong of me?  And in response, I have a hard time criticizing other's children."

Maybe that is the issue here...I have not observed children (or spouses...or other subjects) criticized.   The photo, yes...the subject...no, not really.

Tell me my photo sucks, that is one thing....tell me my daughter is ugly...well, maybe you crossed the line.


----------



## willis_927 (Jan 4, 2011)

Boomn4x4 said:


> MichiganFarts said:
> 
> 
> > You're going to have to explain what right or wrong has to do with being a d-bag?
> ...


 

Its not about Criticizing anyones kids, Its about criticizing the picture. The composition. You shouldn't have fear of putting on pictures of your kid and having the kid criticized, the whole website (to my understanding) is made to help people learn from mistakes, and get better at photography. thats why people put pictures of there kids. I think everyone here will agree they want to take good pictures of there kids. So by putting them on here, you should be prepared for the C&C on your picture, as a whole.


----------



## Canon AE-1 (Jan 4, 2011)

Oh, and another of a child! Cuteness....OH YEAH.


----------



## MichiganFarts (Jan 4, 2011)

Derrel said:


> Oops! I posted a picture of my own kid!



Aww you're in for it now!!! With a thread like this, Boom's stopping at nothing to find something wrong with shots....

I'm sure he'll have something great to say about this one...like "it seems a little lacking in color".


----------



## Boomn4x4 (Jan 4, 2011)

MichiganFarts said:


> get over yourself...the world don't revolve around your kid.


 
It sure as hell does.


----------



## MichiganFarts (Jan 4, 2011)

Boomn4x4 said:


> MichiganFarts said:
> 
> 
> > get over yourself...the world don't revolve around your kid.
> ...



Sorry to inform you, that most of the world has no clue who you are...

Thanks for editing and snipping my post with no indication that you did, also...


----------



## OrionsByte (Jan 4, 2011)

Boomn4x4 said:


> MichiganFarts said:
> 
> 
> > get over yourself...the world don't revolve around your kid.
> ...



_Your_ world revolves around your kid.  _The_ world does not.


----------



## Geaux (Jan 4, 2011)

Derrel said:


> Oops! I posted a picture of my own kid!



Messy hair. :mrgreen:


----------



## vtf (Jan 4, 2011)

Not paying attention.
I'm not sure if it has the "Over-the-Top cuteness" we demand.


----------



## Canon AE-1 (Jan 4, 2011)

Geaux said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > Oops! I posted a picture of my own kid!
> ...



Poor lighting and not facing the camera, color is off, most of body cut off, Shirt is of an undetermined type, Focus is off, rule of thirds??, Incorrect aperture setting, wrong ASA speed, Wrong shutter speed, etc, etc, etc.
I love it!!


----------



## ajkramer87 (Jan 4, 2011)

MichiganFarts said:


> Boomn4x4 said:
> 
> 
> > MichiganFarts said:
> ...


 
Goes both ways. I think your over reacting a little. I can understand where boom is coming from by saying that people dont give the C&C when they know its a persons kid. A lot of people cant handle someone saying the picture of their kid is no good. It gets taken as them saying their kid is no good. 

I put a picture up that wasn't any good. Yeah I chopped off a finger and its not as sharp as some others but when I was told that it didn't hurt my feelings. As a parent I love that picture because its my daughter happy as can be in the swing. From a photographer stand point its nothing special. People just have to learn to see things from both views.


----------



## Boomn4x4 (Jan 4, 2011)

OrionsByte said:


> Boomn4x4 said:
> 
> 
> > MichiganFarts said:
> ...


 
Ummmm, yeah. That's my point. I would hope that every parent's world revolves around their children.... So as a parent, why would you use that as a point of critique? What makes sense about taking the one very thing that is in the center of your Universe and saying "Hey everyone.... This means the world to me, tear it apart".

Pick a rock, pick a tree, take a picture of your neighbor's kid and post it, but don't post pictures of your own children. Even if you can handle it, you aren't going to get much honest critique out of it. If you really want to improve, you want honest feed back, and you want something that will be simple for you to take criticism on then pick a subject that the world dosen't revolve around. I don't see why that is so wrong.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jan 4, 2011)

I've decided that you are an idiot.

There. I said it.


----------



## MichiganFarts (Jan 4, 2011)

ajkramer87 said:


> Goes both ways. I think your over reacting a little.



I have no clue what this part was referring to, but it doesn't matter anymore...you're a little late, there's a Canon vs. Nikon thread now and this thread is old news...


----------



## Overread (Jan 4, 2011)

Boom don't you see that your point is only going to apply to some people (one of which is yourself) and that as a general point of advice it does not work for everyone?  
As has been said comment about exposure and such are photographic comments not comments on the model itself (be it child - wife - that guy on the corner of the street). 

And some of us get very attached to our rocks and moths and stuffs!


----------



## Overread (Jan 4, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> I've decided that you are an idiot.
> 
> There. I said it.


----------



## Canon AE-1 (Jan 4, 2011)

Live Long and Critique! (something not of a child)


----------



## willis_927 (Jan 4, 2011)

Boom, as a few of us have already said, its not about critiquing the kid,  its about critiquing the overall picture. Your right, people do tend to think they took a picture of there own kid (or anything that means something to them) that is better than it is. I do it all the time, and I am sure most people do, or have. So they put it on a website like this, so other people and critique the picture (not the kid), and you can make it better. Plain and simple.


----------



## vtf (Jan 4, 2011)

Overread said:


> Boom don't you see that your point is only going to apply to some people (one of which is yourself) and that as a general point of advice it does not work for everyone?
> As has been said comment about exposure and such are photographic comments not comments on the model itself (be it child - wife - that guy on the corner of the street).
> 
> And some of us get very attached to our rocks and moths and stuffs!








I like my moths


----------



## OrionsByte (Jan 4, 2011)

Boomn4x4 said:


> OrionsByte said:
> 
> 
> > Boomn4x4 said:
> ...



When I post pictures of my daughter for C&C, I'm by no means saying, "here's my daughter, pick her apart."  I'm saying, "here's a _photograph_ of my daughter, please pick _the photograph_ apart."

If someone replies to that photo and says, "It's not very good.  You cut off the foot, you should have used a reflector to bounce some light back on to her face, and she's got what looks like some food on her cheek," I have two options:

Consider framing the shot better next time, investing in a reflector, and wiping her face before my next attempt.
Taking it all personally and assuming people are being harsh because they think my kid is ugly.
So which of those two is the most sensible thing for me to do?  There's _nothing_ and I mean *nothing* that anyone could _ever_ say that would make me think my child is any less beautiful than she is to me, or make me love her any less than I do.  My photography though?  It needs work.  Please, tear it apart.


----------



## Boomn4x4 (Jan 4, 2011)

Overread said:


> Boom don't you see that your point is only going to apply to some people


 
I certainly see that.  If this were an advance photography forum, I wouldn't expect any of this to apply to anyone.


----------



## Overread (Jan 4, 2011)

vtf said:


> Overread said:
> 
> 
> > Boom don't you see that your point is only going to apply to some people (one of which is yourself) and that as a general point of advice it does not work for everyone?
> ...


 
Ahh a fellow moth fan :mrgreen:


----------



## AprilEye (Jan 4, 2011)

reznap said:


> Okay, here is my rant for the day.
> 
> Please, don't post pictures of your pets for C&C. They are never good, and I feel really bad critiquing them.


 
ah now Rez... you did like my cat picture... i remember


----------



## Derosa (Jan 4, 2011)

Boomn4x4 said:


> Overread said:
> 
> 
> > Boom don't you see that your point is only going to apply to some people
> ...





Huh???


----------



## Overread (Jan 4, 2011)

Boomn4x4 said:


> Overread said:
> 
> 
> > Boom don't you see that your point is only going to apply to some people
> ...


 
You mean advanced photographers don't love their childen?
One does not simply wake up advanced - one has to work their way toward that point and part of that path (for many, but not all) is learning to take critical comments of their photographs - no matter the subject content.


----------



## o hey tyler (Jan 4, 2011)

ITT: One person who strongly believes something idiotic; everyone else disagrees with him disrespectfully.


----------



## Light Artisan (Jan 4, 2011)

HANNURKEE!!!


----------



## Boomn4x4 (Jan 4, 2011)

OrionsByte said:


> When I post pictures of my daughter for C&C, I'm by no means saying, "here's my daughter, pick her apart." I'm saying, "here's a _photograph_ of my daughter, please pick _the photograph_ apart."
> 
> 
> If someone replies to that photo and says, "It's not very good. You cut off the foot, you should have used a reflector to bounce some light back on to her face, and she's got what looks like some food on her cheek," I have two options:
> ...


 
Obvioulsy, the first is the only sensible thing to do.  But why would you have posted a picture like that in the first place?  Aren't those critiques you SHOULD have seen on your own?  Isn't it safe to say that some of those mistakes wouldn't have been made if you weren't so smittin on how cute your child was?


----------



## Boomn4x4 (Jan 4, 2011)

Overread said:


> Boomn4x4 said:
> 
> 
> > Overread said:
> ...


 
I guess I worded that pretty bad....sorry.   No, that isn't what I meant at all. What I meant is that more advanced photographers have enough experience that the basic things such as composition, white balance, focus, dof, all the things that seem to be what all of the "My Daughter - C&C" threads seem to be plagued by.


----------



## NikonNewbie (Jan 4, 2011)

Boomn4x4 said:


> Okay, here is my rant for the day.
> 
> Please, don't post pictures of your children for C&C. They are never good, and I feel really bad critiquing them.
> 
> ...


 

well...yet another asshole thing to say...this is why this forum is a joke anymore, what you should say is "If you are here at this site to become serious about photography...LOG OFF AND GO SOMEWHERE ELSE WHERE PEOPLE DONT SAY STUPID **** LIKE I'M ABOUT TOO"

OPINIONS ARE LIKE A_HOLES EVERYONES GOT ONE.
But not everyone speaks from theirs.
:er:


----------



## point-&-shoot (Jan 4, 2011)

Evans first Christmas by EvanAndrewPhoto, on Flickr


----------



## NikonNewbie (Jan 4, 2011)

Boomn4x4 said:


> Overread said:
> 
> 
> > So the upshot of your advice is - don't post any photos that you've taken yourself - which then hits the site rules of not posting photos that you don't own - which results in - -- -- a photo forum where you can't post any photos at all :mrgreen:
> ...


 

glad I read further...so it's your own pictures that suck and your bitter about it...nice.


----------



## OrionsByte (Jan 4, 2011)

Boomn4x4 said:


> OrionsByte said:
> 
> 
> > When I post pictures of my daughter for C&C, I'm by no means saying, "here's my daughter, pick her apart." I'm saying, "here's a _photograph_ of my daughter, please pick _the photograph_ apart."
> ...



Well, nope, it's not safe to say that.  

Until the first time that someone pointed out that I cut off my daughter's foot in a photo I posted for C&C, I wasn't really watching for it.  Now I do.

Until the first time someone told me that a reflector could help light the shot I took of her standing under a tree, the thought never crossed my mind.  Now I'm much more aware of lighting and ways to influence it.

Until someone pointed out that there was food on her cheek in a shot that was otherwise pretty good, it never really occurred to me that prepping for the shot means prepping _her_ as much as prepping the equipment.  Now that's a big part of getting ready for a photo session.

Those comments helped me grow, and every comment I get helps me grow more.  Do I forget some of those things once in a while?  Sure I do, but not exclusively with my daughter.  There are plenty of inanimate objects that I have cut parts off of, or lighted improperly, or should have cleaned up before pressing the shutter.  I'm _learning_, and if there's an aspect of my photography that I am _consistently_ getting wrong, then I need people to _consistently_ point it out.  If I were being _consistently_ "photo-stupid" with my daughter, then that is _specifically_ something that I would need to work on addressing, as it would be a flaw in my _photography_, not in my parenting.


----------



## Restomage (Jan 4, 2011)

I couldn't agree more with the thread starter. You got my support.


----------



## vtf (Jan 4, 2011)

Sorry, got to take a break.
Be back at page 8.


----------



## MichiganFarts (Jan 4, 2011)

NikonNewbie said:


> glad I read further...so it's your own pictures that suck and your bitter about it...nice.



Sorta using your kids as a scape goat for your bad photography...it's all making sense now lol..


----------



## ann (Jan 4, 2011)

Derrel, not enough negative space from the nose to the edge of the frame.


----------



## NikonNewbie (Jan 4, 2011)

Boomn4x4 said:


> KAikens318 said:
> 
> 
> > First off, the shot does not suck. Secondly, he is a dude, his fingernails are going to be short, his hands are going to be rough. End of story. The point of the photo is the frog, not the guy's hand. Dbag of the week award goes to....Oh!! It's a tie!!!
> ...


 
probably because you are imagining them wrapped around your junk...I only saw the frog...your picky and probably like boys.


----------



## OrionsByte (Jan 4, 2011)

NikonNewbie said:


> Boomn4x4 said:
> 
> 
> > KAikens318 said:
> ...



How was that remotely called for?


----------



## AprilEye (Jan 4, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> I've decided that you are an idiot.
> 
> There. I said it.


----------



## Dao (Jan 4, 2011)

Overread said:


> vtf said:
> 
> 
> > Overread said:
> ...



But I like my fly.


----------



## Boomn4x4 (Jan 4, 2011)

NikonNewbie said:


> Boomn4x4 said:
> 
> 
> > KAikens318 said:
> ...


 
How did "_Is the picture of a frog or of a dude? Because if its of a frog... then why can't I stop staring and some dude's fingers that look like they just got pulled out of a meat grinder?" _lead you into thoughts of homosexual masturbation?

You know what... never mind.  I don't want to know.


----------



## Derrel (Jan 4, 2011)

MichiganFarts said:


> ajkramer87 said:
> 
> 
> > Goes both ways. I think your over reacting a little.
> ...



QUICK---let's stock up on beer and popcorn and head over there so we can get good seats!!!!!


----------



## NikonNewbie (Jan 4, 2011)

MichiganFarts said:


> I fear we might not see Boom for a few days now...and he was such a fun guy.


 

fun like AIDS.


----------



## Light Artisan (Jan 4, 2011)




----------



## Overread (Jan 4, 2011)

Dao said:


> Overread said:
> 
> 
> > vtf said:
> ...


 
Ohh love those details on the mouth areas - really got that 3D appearance 

And yes flies are indeed very pretty 





This thread needs more entemological photographic display:mrgreen:


----------



## MichiganFarts (Jan 4, 2011)

Light Artisan said:


>



Not supposed to be posting pic's of your kids.....

Wait...is that PANCAKES on the head?!?


----------



## Light Artisan (Jan 4, 2011)

Uh huh...


----------



## MichiganFarts (Jan 4, 2011)

Light Artisan said:


> Uh huh...



I can't even get my kids to pose for me, and you get a bunny to pose with pancakes on it's head??!!!

You're either brilliant or disturbed...this will take time to figure out.


----------



## Canon AE-1 (Jan 4, 2011)

Dao said:


> Overread said:
> 
> 
> > vtf said:
> ...



Now that fly is the epitome of cuteness!


----------



## NikonNewbie (Jan 4, 2011)

Boomn4x4 said:


> NikonNewbie said:
> 
> 
> > Boomn4x4 said:
> ...


 

obviously the pic is of a FROG but yet you MUST, find something to not like...so you focus on his fingers...YOU seem to have man hands on your mind so much that you know how you like them to appear, in a photo or not.


----------



## Light Artisan (Jan 4, 2011)

MichiganFarts said:


> Light Artisan said:
> 
> 
> > Uh huh...
> ...


 

I can't take the credit, it's not mine... I thought everyone knew about 'the bunny'.

File:Bunny-pancake.gif - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Overread (Jan 4, 2011)

erose86 said:


> WOW. Just read that WHOLE thing.
> 
> Holy SH*T I have a headache.
> 
> I should not be reading this stuff so close to waking up... that or I need to wake up earlier... I dunno. :shock:


 
Don't worry - we have rabbits with pancakes on their heads now - all is well :mrgreen:




that said I'm not sure what NikonNewbie is on


----------



## MichiganFarts (Jan 4, 2011)

Light Artisan said:


> I can't take the credit, it's not mine... I thought everyone knew about 'the bunny'.
> 
> File:Bunny-pancake.gif - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia




Was not up to date with that....

But I did just get a Nintendo Wii for Christmas, so as you can see...I'm not up to date on life


----------



## Dao (Jan 4, 2011)

Light Artisan said:


> Uh huh...




Now I need to take a photo of a pancake on my wife's Hedgehog.


----------



## Light Artisan (Jan 4, 2011)

Haha, that would be sweet...


----------



## Geaux (Jan 4, 2011)

Light Artisan said:


>


----------



## NikonNewbie (Jan 4, 2011)

Not on anything...just getting so tired of all the drama on here.
Laterz peoplez...
for those who were of a help Thanks a ton..for those who were not...well as Rex Manning would have said "Why don't you all just fade away"


----------



## misstwinklytoes (Jan 4, 2011)

I used to be one of those people that didn't take criticism of their pictures (of their kids) well.  Mostly because I thought my pictures were _okay _(and people here were overly critical) no matter who they were of.... my kids were just easy to get a hold of.  -- I took equally crappy pictures of my kids and others.  :lmao:

I must say that that experience actually helped me learn to accept criticism better.  And because I learned to accept the C&C I asked for, I'm able to continue to get better. :thumbup:

Get over yourself, you asked for this big boom with the post you started.  I haven't seen anyone here attack the cuteness of a kid in a photograph, only the technicalities of the photograph itself.  If the photographer gets offended just walk away.  Or better yet, just don't offer your C&C and go comment on someone's sunset or flower. 

Here's my entry into the kid/dog/cat/sheep/frog/cow/etc



IMG_2936 by jenangeljen, on Flickr


----------



## Geaux (Jan 4, 2011)

NikonNewbie said:


> Not on anything...just getting so tired of all the drama on here.
> Laterz peoplez...
> for those who were of a help Thanks a ton..for those who were not...well as Rex Manning would have said "Why don't you all just fade away"




Can't let the internet get to you like that lol.  BUT, if you let it, don't let the door hit you on the way out....

But seriously.  Stay, there's lots to learn here.



MissTwinkly:  You were one of the first people I thought of when seeing this thread, but also realized how far you've since,  b/c of it.  Congrats!  You should post some more, you've been absent as of late.


----------



## misstwinklytoes (Jan 4, 2011)

I haven't been photoging a lot lately.  I'm doing some pictures of my friends kids tomorrow.  Maybe I can get some of those on.  I have a few from 2 family get togethers, but those are fairly boring. 

My bride that I delivered pictures to the other day was VERY happy though, and her husband cried, so that made me happy (ish).  I wish I'd had gotten better equipment.


----------



## lildlege1 (Jan 4, 2011)

MichiganFarts said:


> MohaimenK said:
> 
> 
> > I hate hypocrite people
> ...


 

Double Holy Crap!!!!!! BUSTED!!!!! LMAO:lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## psyclop (Jan 4, 2011)

Geaux said:


> Overread said:
> 
> 
> > I prefer bacon myself :mrgreen:
> ...



TY you made me laugh


----------



## mrpink (Jan 4, 2011)

Boomn4x4 said:


> "OMG... look at how cute she is talking on the phone to grandma"



Just for you... ass.




DSC_9529ww by Matt Francosky, on Flickr








p!nK


----------



## AnthonyB (Jan 4, 2011)

Can't believe i just read 13 pages of pointless BS


----------



## misstwinklytoes (Jan 4, 2011)

LOL  Mr Pink, she's ADORABLE!  And granpa looks like Santa!


----------



## Overread (Jan 4, 2011)

AnthonyB said:


> Can't believe i just read 13 pages of pointless BS


 
Wait you mean you missed the moths, flies, dogs, frogs, dogs and rabbits with pancakes on their heads?


----------



## AnthonyB (Jan 4, 2011)

Overread said:


> AnthonyB said:
> 
> 
> > Can't believe i just read 13 pages of pointless BS
> ...



I dont read the pictures lol


----------



## vtf (Jan 4, 2011)

Canon AE-1 said:


> Dao said:
> 
> 
> > Overread said:
> ...


 
I agree. 
Wait is he licking himself? Awwwww too bad, so close.


----------



## vtf (Jan 4, 2011)

Geaux said:


> NikonNewbie said:
> 
> 
> > Not on anything...just getting so tired of all the drama on here.
> ...


 
:thumbup:


----------



## MohaimenK (Jan 4, 2011)

wow you guys are still at it w/ this thread? this thread is a joke, much like the OP and his photography skills. just saying


----------



## psyclop (Jan 4, 2011)

MohaimenK said:


> Schwettylens said:
> 
> 
> > OK I lied.. I have to wake up that early to feed the girls.
> ...


----------



## kundalini (Jan 4, 2011)

Overread said:


> naw just 24 bored members :lmao:
> Oh and a colourful frog
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Derrel (Jan 4, 2011)

AnthonyB said:


> Can't believe i just read 13 pages of pointless BS



in a non-erose86 thread, you mean????


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Jan 4, 2011)

o hey tyler said:


>



lol @ This... bwahaha.


----------



## NikonNewbie (Jan 4, 2011)

Geaux said:


> NikonNewbie said:
> 
> 
> > Not on anything...just getting so tired of all the drama on here.
> ...


 
well you know...it's like this...there has been soooo many people here who have helped me understand photography when I thought I just would never get it...but then there is this crap...someone comes on here, ranting and raving about pics of kids. That was just the icing on the cake.
I'm a mother/wife/friend 1st in my life...I love photography, so naturally I would take photos of the things I love.
Someone letting loose a vent like that is just obsurd...photographers make mega bucks taking pictures of children...yours...mine...everyones...so it was just simply an assinine thing to say.
:er: and of course I let it get to me. When I (speaking for myself) post pics of my children it may say for CC...which doesnt mean "hey tell me how cute my kids are"...I dont need anyone on this planet to tell me my children are beautiful, what I ask for is advice on how to plan the shot better, so to be told that sharing my photos ...specifically of my children angers someone just F$#$@ Sux...KWIM? 
I do not come on here and say "hey here is my rant...I'm tired of looking at your import cars...or your work place, or whatever...I think to myself...this person has a ? and is showing an example.
So Boom really rubbed me the wrong way. I say if you dont like looking at peoples kids (and no ones asking you to say if they are ugly, thats not the purpose here) then dont' OPEN THAT thread! but to just put it out there and make yourself look so nasty and grouchy...makes me think jeez  Santa musta took a Sh#$ in your xmas stocking...really now.
Why are you so bitter about peoples pics of their kids? 

I posted one a while back, of my kids at xmas, it was funny it wasn't for CC it was for a laugh...I posted it here so would people could laugh, my kids are clowns...but this post made me feel like they are nusances to the OP and thats 100% not OKAY with me.

sorry for the rant.
most of you rock, others leave much to be desired. There is no reason what so ever to put someone down or voice your opinion in such a fashion to make others feel uncomfortable or hurt. And, I realize I've done that in retaliation of this post and now I feel like S@#$.
so I'm not happy.


----------



## psyclop (Jan 4, 2011)

Well my frog is the quietest, and she will preserve her beauty for a long time


----------



## pgriz (Jan 4, 2011)

^^^ True slo-mo!


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Jan 4, 2011)

My turn...:er:


----------



## kundalini (Jan 4, 2011)

Snapshots of my kids.....













​.... and my father​


----------



## NikonNewbie (Jan 4, 2011)

psyclop said:


> Well my frog is the quietest, and she will preserve her beauty for a long time


 OH Noes!!!!
that happened to the frogs in my "pond" one year...actually was the LAST year for that pond as well. :blushing:


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Jan 4, 2011)

OMG!!! HOLY CRAP!!! You guys did this all day today??? What a firestarter this thread is. Love it!

OP, I AGREE with you. Unless you decide to IGNORE the messy hair comments, the I have a problem with the hands, and the she looks overweight comments, its best to just shoot photos of Bugs. Or Cows, or Cats. Or Dogs. Or Alligators.

Does anyone say for those shots, *Wow, what kinds of ugly bug eyes does that freakin' thing have*???

Nooooooo.

Just sayin'...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:[/SIZE][/SIZE]


----------



## Overread (Jan 4, 2011)

You know some frogs can survive being frozen and then defrosted!


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Jan 4, 2011)

Overread said:


> You know some frogs can survive being frozen and then defrosted!



Yup, prepared properly and with a nice sauce they are tasty too. :thumbup:


----------



## MohaimenK (Jan 4, 2011)

Overread said:


> You know some frogs can survive being frozen and then defrosted!



Kindda like Demolition Man??? My all time fav movie!


----------



## reznap (Jan 4, 2011)

AprilEye said:


> reznap said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, here is my rant for the day.
> ...



I did.. I copy/pasted the whole first post in the thread and changed it from kids to pets.  God I suck at being funny lately  

Snapshot of kid to add to thread:


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Jan 4, 2011)

Wow! Someone was just telling there might be something in the TPF water and then I see this thread...

She's right. 14 pages because of some member's inane BS??????????

I'll stick to my vodka and I suggest you too avoid the fooking water


----------



## vd853 (Jan 4, 2011)

I agree. I would never post pictures of ANYONE I take without their permission. This goes with any site. The only exception is if that person accidentally walked in front of my shot, but that person would not be the main subject anyways; like a picture taken in a public place. I certainly would NOT want others to post a picture of me in it without permission. I know it's impossible to impose laws that will prevent it; we just need to respect the privacy of others.


----------



## misstwinklytoes (Jan 4, 2011)

vd853 said:


> I agree. I would never post pictures of ANYONE I take without their permission. This goes with any site. The only exception is if that person accidentally walked in front of my shot, but that person would not be the main subject anyways; like a picture taken in a public place. I certainly would NOT want others to post a picture of me in it without permission. I know it's impossible to impose laws that will prevent it; we just need to respect the privacy of others.



:scratch:


----------



## reznap (Jan 4, 2011)

c.cloudwalker said:


> Wow! Someone was just telling there might be something in the TPF water and then I see this thread...
> 
> She's right. 14 pages because of some member's inane BS??????????
> 
> I'll stick to my vodka and I suggest you too avoid the fooking water



Nobody cared about what you had to say in the last inane BS thread either.


----------



## Overread (Jan 4, 2011)

Well we've had the rant - the retort - the jokes - the drama - the bacon and the emus so now I think its time for :





 




 
the music!


----------



## white (Jan 4, 2011)

This place never lets me down.

A toast to all you crazy fuckers.


----------



## pgriz (Jan 4, 2011)

I think we need a Snoopy and the Red Baron emoticon.  Awarded posthumorously to whoever went up and then got shot down in flames.  Or, the Dark Knight of the Monty Python Circus days....


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Jan 4, 2011)

wow and poop gets stars. eacesign:


----------



## psyclop (Jan 4, 2011)

Can we get serious now, .......cc of my cat please. There is actually a lot's thing wrong with this pic


----------



## vtf (Jan 4, 2011)

My wife would adore this froggy picture.

Here's one of my kids.


----------



## Overread (Jan 4, 2011)

Your cats whiskers are 3mm too short; his ears 0.5mm too long and his tail needs twice as much floof to it. Go back and get another cat and then we'll try this photography thing again


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Jan 4, 2011)

psyclop said:


> Can we get serious now, .......cc of my cat please. There is actually a lot's thing wrong with this pic



Focus and compositon are dead on balls. No kidding.


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Jan 4, 2011)

vtf said:


> My wife would adore this froggy picture.
> 
> Here's one of my kids.



Your kid is holding a knife. Does she not like you?


----------



## ajkramer87 (Jan 4, 2011)

Only thing this thread is missing is a cat with an S in it. Anyone remember that thread?


----------



## usayit (Jan 4, 2011)

Boomn4x4 said:


> If you here at this site to become more serious about photography, and really want to learn more, .



I think this is part of the problem.....  TPF was so much more when it was a more laid back group who didn't take things too seriously.  To have fun AND learn


There isn't anything else in the OP post I agree with.


----------



## mrpink (Jan 4, 2011)

ajkramer87 said:


> Only thing this thread is missing is a cat with an S in it. Anyone remember that thread?



Maybe a hot cousin also?

Yes, the "S Cat" thread was epically stupid.








p!nK


----------



## vtf (Jan 4, 2011)

And her boyfriend


----------



## psyclop (Jan 4, 2011)

mrpink said:


> ajkramer87 said:
> 
> 
> > Only thing this thread is missing is a cat with an S in it. Anyone remember that thread?
> ...


You mean there was worse than this one ?


----------



## kundalini (Jan 4, 2011)

Overread said:


> Well we've had the rant - the retort - the jokes - the drama - the bacon and the emus so now I think its time for :
> 
> the music!


 Wait, wait, wait, wait.... I've got one more........



Leaping Lemur


----------



## mrpink (Jan 4, 2011)

psyclop said:


> mrpink said:
> 
> 
> > ajkramer87 said:
> ...



It's the internet.  There is always something more dumberer to be found.










p!nK


----------



## vtf (Jan 4, 2011)

Leaping Lemurs
Isn't that in the 12 days of Christmas?
I swear it is somewhere.


----------



## LivinMoore (Jan 4, 2011)

Figured I would post a picture I took of my kid...






As you can see there MIGHT be more pictures of her in the future. Not because I think she is SO DARN CUTE (although that might be true) but because I want to get better at taking pictures of all things..babies..kids..whatever and when I have a willing/able subject I plan on taking advantage of it.


----------



## sleist (Jan 4, 2011)

Light Artisan said:


>



So, is this a Flap Jack Rabbit?


----------



## Stradawhovious (Jan 4, 2011)

Here's a picture of my kid. The WB is off, the background is distracting, the DOF sucks, the focus is questionable, rule of thirds..... ummm.... WTF is that?, the composition is terrible, and I probably didn't have any friends in Highschool, but you folks won't tell me any of that since you don't want to hurt my feelings, so I'm safe.






Oh yeah, and his hair is messy.


I'm not too late to the party, am I?


----------



## vtf (Jan 4, 2011)

Stradawhovious said:


> Here's a picture of my kid. The WB is off, the background is distracting, the DOF sucks, the focus is questionable, rule of thirds..... ummm.... WTF is that?, the composition is terrible, and I probably didn't have any friends in Highschool, but you folks won't tell me any of that since you don't want to hurt my feelings, so I'm safe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I hate to tell you this as you are obviously very attached to this photo, but your kid resembles a dog.


----------



## Geaux (Jan 4, 2011)

...and he has dandruff :O


----------



## LivinMoore (Jan 4, 2011)

vtf said:


> Stradawhovious said:
> 
> 
> > Here's a picture of my kid. The WB is off, the background is distracting, the DOF sucks, the focus is questionable, rule of thirds..... ummm.... WTF is that?, the composition is terrible, and I probably didn't have any friends in Highschool, but you folks won't tell me any of that since you don't want to hurt my feelings, so I'm safe.
> ...



But I love his brown eyes.


----------



## Canon AE-1 (Jan 5, 2011)

Your Kid is nice, but the 70's long hair has got to GO!


----------



## NikonNewbie (Jan 5, 2011)

Your Kid has pet hair on him...should probably have used a lint brush.
cute kid tho, any CC wouldn't hurt his feelings I bet!


----------



## milestone.13 (Jan 5, 2011)

it's not really that big of a deal to post pictures of kids or of your cat or dog or of your friends.. We're all giving cc's here right? we're not going to attack your kid's face by saying he/she looks ugly because your photo looks too noisy.  It's plain CC. Nothing personal. that's just my opinion..


----------



## shannab (Jan 5, 2011)

I think if you are not just taking random shots but setting up like a photographer you can get great shots of your kids, see where you are coming from but not always true!


----------

